# H80i  AMD Montage Kit



## LHW_Wiesel (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hat vll. jemand noch das AMD Kit für die H80i rumliegen und braucht diese nicht ?!?!?!

Ein Freund ist von Intel auf AMD umgestiegen und das Kit gibts so wies aussieht nicht in DE zum nachbestellen nur über England oder Australien gefunden.

Muss auch nicht kostenlos sein.
Falls noch jmd dieses Kit rumliegen hat und nicht braucht bitte per PN dann kann man adresse austauschen zum verschicken auch per nachnahme !
Preis is VB

thx 

Wiesel


----------



## unthinkable (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe noch ein Montagekit für die H80, weiß allerdings nicht ob dies auch bei der H80i funktioniert.
Sieht aber identisch aus zu dem auf dem Bild.

Der Rahmen ist doch leicht anders.
Habe mal ein Bild gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (4. Mai 2015)

Schreib einfach dem Hersteller der wird dir das kostenlos zusenden


----------

